# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I hope those who are traveling have safe and uneventful travels.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 26, 2008)

happy thanksgiving every1.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!Hope everyone has fun with family and friends, and be safe if you have to drive!!!!! Mare :bun


----------



## Thewife (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!

May your travels be safe, the food be edible, and friends and family at least be tolerable!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 27, 2008)

im dreading the day bigtime.not in mood tobe around people.but i gotta oh well.every1 have a safe an happy day.an kitty wait till christmas when the girls get you up at 2am.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 27, 2008)

NO 2 a.m. get ups here! We will have to hurry chores and milking though!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 27, 2008)

when we was little we would get up at 2am.an go get under the tree an wake my dad up.then he be in a bad mood because had to go milk.thats 1 day he only got to napp if we would leave him alone


----------



## amysflock (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------

